# Black Comedy



## Shouden (Sep 20, 2008)

No, not black comedy as is a stand up comic.



> Black comedy, also known as black humor or dark comedy, is a sub-genre of comedy and satire where topics and events that are usually regarded as taboo (such as death, rape, or domestic violence) are treated in a satirical or humorous manner. --Wikipedia



So this pole is asking do you use it in your stories and the discussion would be what are your thoughts on it.

Personally, I know I have used it a lot. (You can read my Tainted Rose series for proof that I do. Warning: the Tainted Rose series is not for the faint of heart and contains VERY mature content.)

I think it is important if you are, say, writing a character who is a bit of a psychopath and especially if that character is the antagonist like in my Tainted Rose series. A little bit of humor, although a little twisted, can lighten up a story and make the gruesomeness and morbidness of it a little easier to swallow, I think, anyways, what are your takes on this.


----------



## Xipoid (Sep 20, 2008)

I do not really use black comedy simply because I do not write comedies or satires. Though I have been told my work is rather "dark and nihilistic" (I like that word).


I certainly don't mind black comedy in of itself, but I should probably note I prefer not to read humorous stories. Really, I'd rather see someone present a taboo topic in a gritty, real manner than try and spin in it any way.


----------



## TakeWalker (Sep 20, 2008)

If it came through in a character, I would use it, but the first rule of writing comedy is not to try writing comedy.

In other words, sitting down to go, "I'm going to write something funny now!" simply does not work.


----------



## Shouden (Sep 20, 2008)

TakeWalker said:


> If it came through in a character, I would use it, but the first rule of writing comedy is not to try writing comedy.
> 
> In other words, sitting down to go, "I'm going to write something funny now!" simply does not work.



Agreed. To be honest, I didn't really consider any of what I had written to be comedy of any type until a friend (who happens to be a story analyst) pointed it out to me.


----------



## Albino-Kitsune (Sep 20, 2008)

I'm an asshole and I don't think about what others find distasteful. I embarrass people as much as I make them laugh.

George Carlin was one of my idols. 

I believe in the ideal that anything can be funny, anything, with the right circumstance.


----------

